# Please contact your vendor



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

I see complaints/issues on this forum about every company that makes custom heat transfers. While it is good to use this forum for advice, if you are having issues after receiving your order please contact the vendor directly. All companies mentioned on the forum have been around for a long time. Not one company mentioned on this forum, can stay in business by selling faulty heat transfers to their customers. So please, if you have a complaint or issue, make sure to contact your heat transfer supplier directly in addition to posting to this forum.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

So very true. Sometimes we forget to reach back to the company and instead go to the forums to voice our displeasure, I myself have done this in the past and learnt not to. 

Semo - I received your samples last nite and pressed two, great product. I'll be ordering in the future.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

jamerican352005 said:


> I see complaints/issues on this forum about every company that makes custom heat transfers. While it is good to use this forum for advice, if you are having issues after receiving your order please contact the vendor directly. All companies mentioned on the forum have been around for a long time. Not one company mentioned on this forum, can stay in business by selling faulty heat transfers to their customers. So please, if you have a complaint or issue, make sure to contact your heat transfer supplier directly in addition to posting to this forum.


Well said. It does no good to complain to people who cannot resolve the problem. This is true not only with regard to comments in the forum but to life in general.


----------

